# Salamanders



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

what are salamanders actually?because i saw some different from each other.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

salamanders is actually some kind of butterfly, here is my HMPK "Oceanist" he was a salamander (before he passed away):








salamanders are known as a white tipped BF (butterfly) mostly have red fins but there are several more colors like yellow, purple, and the rarest "blue"


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow they are pretty,i am planning to get a hmpk from a breeder but he said he only has salamanders.So i will get a salamander soon!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Salamanders contain three colors. One must be the white butterfly pattern on all fins and ventrals.

The other two colors can be anything but they must not be a wash. The body will be one color and then from the body and into the fins will be another.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

mr.v i have a HMPK and i'm thinking he is a multi-color but he does has white tips:








am just curious :\ his fins are like purple, but it shimmers green and blue :I he has his ventrals white tipped aswell


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I've always thought that salamanders were multi - distinct combination of blue-red which many SE Asians call lavender.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

idk, am still learning loads of stuff :lol:


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm still a little confused as to what exactly a salamander is; I just know that a lot of salamander betta I see are very pretty. I've never been very good with colors. What I'm most curious about is how the color pattern got the name "salamander"? How does amphibian = color combination?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> The other two colors can be anything but they must not be a wash. The body will be one color and then from the body and into the fins will be another.


What do you mean by wash?


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

red spash/wash same thing, it is like some multicolor, Example, DBT male:







the red wash/spash is on his anal and bottom caudal fin


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

This is my female salamander, or so I was told. Though she matches other salamanders I have seen
























hope this helps some


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

that's another good example of salamander^^^^^
she is adorable btw ;3


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Looks so cute.But the seller says the salamander jump out of the water and is dead. :-(


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

betta lover1507 said:


> that's another good example of salamander^^^^^
> she is adorable btw ;3


Thanks. She is one of my walmart finds.


----------

